# mod_rewrite Syntax problem



## macropode (12. Februar 2006)

ich habe schon wieder ein riesiges problem ich möchte per mod_rewrite einfach ein script namens home.php als index.html ausgeben lassen. die info.php sagt mir das mod_rewrite ausgeführt wird. nur leider  meine .htaccess nicht. könnt ihr mal nachschauen und mich mit meiner nase auf meinen fehler stoßen?



> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteRule ^index.html$ home.php [L]



bitte helft mir!


----------



## Gumbo (12. Februar 2006)

Rein syntaktisch kann ich keinen Fehler feststellen. Möglicherweise erfordern die Systemeinstellungen jedoch, dass – entgegen der Spezifikation – dem Zeichenkettenanfang-Zeichen ein Schrägstrich folgt. 1&1 ist beispielsweise so ein Fall.


----------



## macropode (12. Februar 2006)

das ist mein eigener webserver. läuft apache 2 drauf. mit schrägstrich habe ich schon probirt  auch nicht!


----------



## Gumbo (12. Februar 2006)

Bei einem Server mit Vollzugriff wird die Lösung des Problems noch einfacher sein. Schau einfach in die Log-Dateien des Servers. Zu guter Letzt kannst du auch noch das Loggen der „Rewrite“-Aktionen einstellen (siehe „RewriteLog“-Direktive).


----------



## macropode (13. Februar 2006)

in der error-log steht nur 


> [Sun Feb 12 23:44:36 2006] [error] [client 84.183.107.138] File does not exist: /data/favicon.ico


----------

